# Soft & Crispy Focaccia|Claire Saffits|Dessert Person



## kleenex (Dec 4, 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGnMrM9qDtE

Saw this and passing it along.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 6, 2020)

That was very informative!  

So I guess you know what bread I'm going to try next. 
Have never gotten around to focaccia and this video is certainly encouraging me to do so. 

Thanks *kleenex!*


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 6, 2020)

I like the poolish method Samin Nosrat learned from a Ligurian chef in her Netflix series "Salt Fat Acid Heat" because the overnight proof gives it a lot more flavor. If you have Netflix and haven't seen it yet, I highly recommend it. She's charming and funny and just fun to watch. 
https://youtu.be/RQOhAeNAjKc


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 6, 2020)

yeah, I think she did mention capable of keeping overnight - all to the good. 

Thanks, GG - will put that on my Netflix list!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 6, 2020)

dragnlaw said:


> yeah, I think she did mention capable of keeping overnight - all to the good.
> 
> Thanks, GG - will put that on my Netflix list!


A couple of tips I've learned: 
1. Use a good olive oil you really like because the bread basically fries in it and the flavor penetrates it.
2. To prevent sticking, try to prevent the dough from displacing the oil on the pan too much. Lift the sides and push the oil around the edges under the dough.


----------

